# whats this worth ?



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I am looking at this and was wondering whats a good price to spend on this machine ?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0009143&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_685wt_934


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

That is a lot of machine for the money. Why was it painted? I see underneath the fresh paint it is missing the bumper on the rear, interior looks like it has been outside alot, busted out/missing rear light, etc. Not knocking it, just making observations. Sometimes pictures do more justice than they deserve. I would say if it had a heated cab it would be a pretty darn good buy. Without heat it is probably a fair buy. Long haul from NC to NJ. Just my observations though. As with any piece of equipment, every local market is a little different. Might be a steal in one state, and average price in another.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Too many Hours I'd pass


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260755281594&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

this is what I wanted to bid on but I could not go look at it before it was over


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

how about a 743 with close to 1500 hrs ? would it be worth 7k ?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

that would be a good deal if its a clean nice machine


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

kept outside so got a little surface rust on the cab other than that it was a farmer machine all its life 


It would push some snow right ? with a 10ft box ?


----------

